# Harry Potter Halloween



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi all, as my old friends know, I'm a total Harry Potter geek....in fact, I had Hogwarts as my Halloween party theme this year. These pics are old news for some of you, but I hope my new friends enjoy them!

*front door:*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007006.jpg

*Hagrid prop:*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007013.jpg

*Divination:*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007016.jpg

*Transfiguration:*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007015.jpg

*Defense Against the Dark Arts:*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007019.jpg

*Potions (aka the bar)*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007034.jpg

*the Forbidden Forest:*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007066.jpg

*including Aragog's lair:*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007199.jpg

and what's Potter without a Dementor?
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007049.jpg

*some guest costumes:*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007079.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007075.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007060.jpg

*(see the candles?)*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007087.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007121.jpg

*Herbology class*:
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/potterpreparations006.jpg

*And, some Potter pumpkins:*
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/halloween2007027.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/halloween2007024.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/halloween2007017.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/halloween2007012.jpg


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

So good to see these pics again!!! You did an awesome job! I hope you do it again next year and add more pieces on. It would be cool to see right before the release of the new movie!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh, so many memories of halloween past. thankyou for sharing again!. though i am in the christmas spririt, i found myself googling halloween images today. i just can't get halloween out of my blood!


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Great pics. Looks like you has a blast at your party. I just loved the" Lady in the Frame".


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

You are really an Harry Potter's maniac !  Very good work !


----------



## One Eye'd Jack (Dec 5, 2007)

Mamma H... You are and forever shall be our wonederful and very own Harry Potter Master!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

MHooch, great party pics. I love the Harry books and movies. I used some things from the books to get ideas for my witch potions, etc. The Hargid prop pic didn't come up, would of love to seen what you did with Hagrid! What a great prop idea, even if not exactly him, silular body type and all hairy like him. Good job!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Let's try Hagrid again:
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007014.jpg


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

The floating candles were a fabulous touch and so was the lady in the picture frame. I also loved your black cutouts. I hate to mention this in public for fear of becoming target for forum chiding, but Martha Stewart has some good Halloween shadow patterns on her website. You could do a lot with them by using a projector to enlarge them. 

Before I had to give up my music, I used to perform in a small chamber music group that provided background music for our community's annual black and white ball (symphony fund raiser) I was always amazed by the transformation that can happen in a room when you cut out black shapes and put them on white walls. It was a year-long project for the ladies of the symphony auxiliary...glad I just did the music part  The effect was beautiful!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

*sighs dreamily* Oh Mama Hooch, how I wish I had been there - I would have been in Hogwarts Heaven!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Somewhat offtopic but...

Did you guys ever see that Hogwarts screen saver that I think Coca Cola put out? It was Flash-driven, I believe, and had this beautiful image of Hogwarts at night with candles flickering in the windows, and I think someone flying by on a broom every now and then.

I have it somewhere...it's really neat. Very pretty.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

No, tom, I've never seen it, but it sounds awesome.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Tell you what, Mama Hooch, PM me your email address and I'll email it to you. It's great. Simple but nice to look at.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

wow you sure did a nice job of taking care of Hogwart's while the houself's were busy..
I would like to see the second link. of Hagrid prop at the begining of the command strand the "h" in the http is missing could you edit it to fix it Thanks.Then the link should work . I loved all your pics you did a Great Job.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow! Awesome work!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Madame Hooch he is a Great Prop I love Hagrid altho he is to clean.. lol


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, guys, we had a lot of fun both making and enjoying all the props and scenarios!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Madame Hooch, I've got something for you :
http://www.instructables.com/id/A-really-magic-Harry-Potter-wand-for-Lumos-and-Rev/ 

Check the _related_ too, I'm sure you'll find some ideas for next year


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Hagrid prop! I LOVE the Potter but I had been having a hard time getting the husband to agree to a themed party. We discussed again and it seems that I might be having my way now. So Harry theme, here I come! After Beetlejuice this year..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mhooch, love what you did with the place. i am new and have never seen the pictures before, thank you for sharing again. i was impressed with the brick wall and the framed person. all of what you have done was just amazing. snake is one of my favorite characters and i love all the candles hanging. it was fun to see how you did this. i want to use hanging candles in my haunt next year. i have all the movies but the last one but i am planning on getting it in the future. right now my granson is reading it in school. look forward to seeing more pictures if you do add.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Madame Hooch: Love ALL your pics , Hadrid would have been cool as a Stalkaround too.

Hallorenescene did you mean Pros. Snape is one of my favorite characters ? and not snake?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you know, i watch the movies and have thought they have been saying snake all this time, but it probably is snape. yes he is a prof. thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> you know, i watch the movies and have thought they have been saying snake all this time, but it probably is snape. yes he is a prof. thanks for correcting me.



lol, Alan Rickman has played in alot of Good Movies . But I think He plays and bad guy role Great..

I liked him in Sense and Sensibility's too!! and man he can waltz too


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i never watched sensibility's. but i think the next time i rent a movie i will try this one. i want to see him waltz. i love fred astair movies. as far as snape goes, is he really bad? it seams he is always coming to the rescue. he seems to have the best interest of the school and students always out there. he does a good job portraying and looking like a villian, but time and time again he comes through for the good! he really looks and plays the part well. it seems hes always got harry's back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i never watched sensibility's. but i think the next time i rent a movie i will try this one. i want to see him waltz. i love fred astair movies. as far as snape goes, is he really bad? it seams he is always coming to the rescue. he seems to have the best interest of the school and students always out there. he does a good job portraying and looking like a villian, but time and time again he comes through for the good! he really looks and plays the part well. it seems hes always got harry's back.


If you are reading the books I don't want it spoil it for you.
but if you what to see him waltz do a search in Youtube for Alan Rickman he is waltzing and he is about 20 yrs old too.
You would never know its him , He doesn't look like himself lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i couldn't find him waltzing, but i found him doing the tango. yeouza! i am not reading the book but my grandson is. now you've got my curriosity up. i will have to read the book. i have just been watching the movies. don't tell me he is bad. oh no, i don't want that. no! no! no!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i couldn't find him waltzing, but i found him doing the tango. yeouza! i am not reading the book but my grandson is. now you've got my curriosity up. i will have to read the book. i have just been watching the movies. don't tell me he is bad. oh no, i don't want that. no! no! no!


Blinky passes out " SHHHH-ing potion " so no one will tell her...











Other clips seen here are Harry Potter POA premiere interviews, Harry Potter, TCM segment Painting With Light, Robin Hood POT, Die Hard, Les Liasons Dangereuses, The Barchester Chronicles, From Sleep and Shadow, The Preacher, and Busted. The beginning of the movie contain's a recitation of poetry by Alan Rickman


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

*Warning Spoier to The Movie*

This is the trailer to the next movie due to be released : The Half Blood Prince

and this is the trailer to the last movie to be released: Deathly Hallows


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that was great. thanks. well, i am going to keep believing snape is good. i am though going to read the books now. i was just content to see the movies. see what you have instigated. no, i love to read. we have the first four movies. the fifth i have seen at the theater, but with kids. so there is a lot i missed. we have been planning on getting the fifth, just looking for an affordable price. well, the books are always better, so i think i will only read up to where the movies stopped till i see the next movies. anyway, i am always amazed at how they pick the right looks and personalities for each part. and don't you love how ron and hermione have fallen in love. sigh. and isn't snape awesome!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

I started reading the books with Half Blood Prince because I saw Order of the Phoenix in theaters and I couldn't take it anymore and had to know everything that happened. Really incredible books. But I have to say...........i'm disappointed in Ron and Hermoine. yuk. I always find Ron to be sniveling and always leaving his friends when they really need him. Not attractive qualities. I'd have liked Harry and Hermoine much better. sigh.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't know, i just got done watching part 1 and ron sacrifices himself for his friends in a game of chess, even after they plead with him not to do it, hermione goes for help, and harry goes on. i feel they all pull their weight. they make a nice team. at first i thought harry and hermione would be together, but i think it is a nice twist they are not. sorry, but i haven't read the books yet. i am going to. i need to finish the book i am reading now.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I have read all the books and watched all the movies. I was stunned on how the last book ended. I felt there was so much more that could have been written for it to end the way that it did. Why can't we see Harry and crew go into adult hood? It would really be awesome to have an adult HP to see if he ever fully becomes a great wizard...

For any of you that would like to talk more in depth about HP pm me..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i haven't seen the last one out in full. i am going to watch it again to get the full effect, but tell me it doesn't have a darth vadar style ending. and yes, that would be fantastic if we saw hp grow into an excellant wizard.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> i don't know, i just got done watching part 1 and ron sacrifices himself for his friends in a game of chess, even after they plead with him not to do it, hermione goes for help, and harry goes on. i feel they all pull their weight. they make a nice team. at first i thought harry and hermione would be together, but i think it is a nice twist they are not. sorry, but i haven't read the books yet. i am going to. i need to finish the book i am reading now.



I know!!!! If he'd have stayed that way he'd have been fine. Now, more often than not, he runs out on his friends. ugh.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

lacey38655 said:


> I have read all the books and watched all the movies. I was stunned on how the last book ended. I felt there was so much more that could have been written for it to end the way that it did. Why can't we see Harry and crew go into adult hood? It would really be awesome to have an adult HP to see if he ever fully becomes a great wizard...
> 
> For any of you that would like to talk more in depth about HP pm me..



If you dig around online you'll find a lot of answers about what happens to people. Jo Rowling is supposed to be working on a Potter encyclopedia with a lot more information in it.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

MHooch, those are amazing pics. I love the books and the movies, you did a fantastic job. Can't wait to see what you do this year.

For all of those who have not read the books, but seen the movies, you really should read the books.

For those that started the following book after the last movie you saw, need to go back to the beginning, it'll make more sense since so much is left out of the movies.

I had seen the first 4 movies and then went back and read the books starting from the first one and I became obsessed.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree with you, you would need to read the books from the beginning, just as you need to see the movies from the beginning. but the movies i have found are always dissappointing when you have read the books first. so when i start reading the books, i think i won't go further than where i left off with the movies. i am going to start movie 2 when i have a chance, i will have to see if i agree with your theory of ron. it has been awhile since i watched the movies.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oz, well, i have finished movies 2 and 3 now. i still don't see that he runs out on them. you must mean in part 4 or 5.


----------



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

I love this! I really liked the trees that you did for the forest, and the Harry pumpkin really cool.

The ReSiDeNT


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

MHooch said:


> Hi all, as my old friends know, I'm a total Harry Potter geek....in fact, I had Hogwarts as my Halloween party theme this year. These pics are old news for some of you, but I hope my new friends enjoy them!
> 
> *front door:*
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007006.jpg
> ...



Omg I can't believe in all my searches for Harry Potter I am just now coming across your pics...you did an amazing job!!! And I love love love your Hagrid!!!! We are doing a HP party for 2013 http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/124330-deathly-hallows-2013-a.html would love to hear your ideas...thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Corinne Adams (May 10, 2021)

MHooch said:


> Hi all, as my old friends know, I'm a total Harry Potter geek....in fact, I had Hogwarts as my Halloween party theme this year. These pics are old news for some of you, but I hope my new friends enjoy them!
> 
> *front door:*
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/MHooch/Potter Halloween 2007/potterparty2007006.jpg
> ...


I love Potter as well but mostly the Dark side of the saga...all the creepy parts and places-like Knockturn alley


----------

